
Unmasking Twitter - weinzierl
https://stratechery.com/2020/unmasking-twitter/
======
hawkesnest
I doubt the WHO is unaware that asymptomatic carriers of the virus exist.
There might be some debate as to how much they are doing the spreading of the
virus, but it's a numbers game.

Right now, masks are a _severely_ limited resource. Symptomatic patients and
health care workers are without a doubt the ones who need them the most. That
is to say, currently only 1% (give or take) of a population fits into one of
these two categories.

Asymptomatic people is literally everyone else, 99% of the population. And the
risk of them spreading the virus, all other things being equal, is _less_ than
that of symptomatic patients.

If masks were unlimited, or were infinitely reusable, then the experts would
probably encourage increased use of them, along with all other forms of PPE.
That's not the reality, and saving resources for folks with the greatest need
seems like a reasonable recommendation for the collective whole, even if it
leads to some individuals being somewhat more exposed or a minority of folks
exposing more as well.

------
anotheryou
I got a few chinese 95ish masks that no hospital would take anyways. Does
anyone know if I can reuse them and how? Or cycle them? Or bake them?

Better reusing than none? Better home-made but washable?

